# How would you handle



## KindredKinds (Dec 11, 2012)

If your husband hated your wedding pictures and call you fat in them??


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I would handle a baseball bat upside his head, that's how I would handle it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I do believe there are much bigger issues causing this problem. Solve the big problems and he will "love" the photos again or they will go into storage after he is gone.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Ask him if he would prefer to rent a tuxedo, buy you a new dress, veil, shoes, hairdo, bouquet and have new 'wedding' photos taken as a Christmas present, Valentine's Day present, birthday present, or anniversary present.

If he says "no" then tell him that is HIS choice, and you've HEARD ENOUGH ABOUT IT. Tell him, "I understand you don't like them, I HEARD you. We can either change them or live with them; those ARE the only two options." Then walk away from the discussion.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

My self esteem would be shattered, but it sucks because it's your husband and you don't want to be alone. It's expensive to get a divorce, you love him, but I mean.. that's emotional abuse. Plain and simple. It's not as bad as some of the stories I've read, but it's still resentment and abuse. Stress makes you gain body weight.. so perhaps hubby should stop contributing to it?


----------



## KindredKinds (Dec 11, 2012)

There is a lot of stress this past year. More then normal. And yes my self esteem and confidence have taken a huge nose dive and crash landed somewhere in the amazon. Idk, I know there are things i can work on to do better for MY health (not for him) But a little support goes along way. I had learned this year I really cant count on him for support.... any way different story. Every time i get a little confidence, I feel like he attacks me. It might be just because I am so emotionally attached. Or I'm not "Rationalizing" something. But what ever the case, to hear the one you want to spend the rest of your life with.... almost say (not in so many words, or not excatly) that they find you unattractive is a heart breaker. Even if it was only to say the meanist thing possible when a fight is going on, its earth shattering, heart breaking, and just plain hateful.


----------

